# Tactical Pro II disassembly question



## Six7zero9

Anyone out there have a Kimber tactical pro II (mines .45 ACP), that knows if there is a way to field strip the pistol without the little "break down tool" ? I have seen several videos on the Pro CDP II, but none for the mine.
thanks for you time


----------



## VAMarine

Six7zero9 said:


> Anyone out there have a Kimber tactical pro II (mines .45 ACP), that knows if there is a way to field strip the pistol without the little "break down tool" ? I have seen several videos on the Pro CDP II, but none for the mine.
> thanks for you time


A pro is a pro is a pro, the "feature package" doesn't matter. If you lost the little tool, you can just find a paper clip of the appropriate size and use that. If you call Kimber they will send you the take down tool.

If you're just asking about field stripping it sans any additional tools/parts, it can be done but it's a total pain in the ass.

*Note a full strip of a Series II is different than a pre-series II due to the added parts.


----------



## Josser

Without a Tool

Hard the first few time because the slide/spring is tight but gets easier to do. No problem at all with mine. I found this tool below for the Ultra on ebay. It may work on yours to,email the seller, sure makes it easy, Jerry

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kimber-1911-Tac...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2558e8c6d8


----------



## Six7zero9

Thanks for the input guys. I like the "tool" u got off of eBay. Looks handy. Cause I take the take tool out and usually clean the entire guide rod, the tool u have would work well for me when I reassemble the guide rod before putting my pistol back together.


----------



## VAMarine

That tool is for an Ultra, not a Pro. The Pro and the Ultra have different guide rod assemblies.

The Ultra has a "flat disc" at the end of the rod that allows that tool to be held in , the Pro uses a full length, solid rod and a reverse plug of different dimensions than the Ultra's recoil assembly.


----------



## dondavis3

VAMarine - thanks I was about to look into buying that tool for my Kimber Pro 

:smt1099


----------

